# The Nightbringer



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings again from Dark Strategies,

Working on bulking up my Necron Army for some bigger point games. The newest addition will be the Nightbringer. I have seen the winged conversions before and even have done one in the past, however for my newest Nightbringer, I rather like the Grim Reaper look to it so I will be playing that up as much as possible. I did a digital painting for what I was thinking of making the model look like. I will be sculpting this from scratch and adding some LED up-lighting to the base to illuminate the sculpture giving it some additional atmosphere.

Enjoy!


Dark Strategies


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool concept art. I'm interested in seeing the model as it takes shape. Good luck!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2009)

That looks great... I really love the misty blue effect you used for the ground. Are you using Photoshop? Painter?


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok this may be just me but that Nightbringer does'nt look...Necrony enough...

Dont get me wrong its an ace Grim Reaper pic but i think the Nightbringer is supposed to be more... im not sure... have more Hunger.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

i agree with gold, i think it needs to be a bit more skeletal for a classic necron look, but so far it's absolutely wicked, if i could give +rep i would!


----------

